# MTB - 8/28/08 RAW - Nass



## bvibert (Aug 24, 2008)

Looking at a 6ish start time from Lamson's


----------



## Greg (Aug 25, 2008)

Should be able to do this ride.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2008)

I wouldn't mind doing the standard loop, but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Greg (Aug 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I wouldn't mind doing the standard loop, but I'm open to suggestions.



I'm okay with that. I never tire of that loop. If we do it, there's a trail I've been noticing heading off to the right after crossing Cornwall Rd that I would like to try. It's not mapped on Crankfire and I assume it just hooks back up with Cornwall Road somewhere. Still, it might be fun to do a bit of exploratory and track something new on CF.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm okay with that. I never tire of that loop. If we do it, there's a trail I've been noticing heading off to the right after crossing Cornwall Rd that I would like to try. It's not mapped on Crankfire and I assume it just hooks back up with Cornwall Road somewhere. Still, it might be fun to do a bit of exploratory and track something new on CF.



Works for me.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 26, 2008)

how long do you guys usually ride on a weeknight?


----------



## Greg (Aug 26, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> how long do you guys usually ride on a weeknight?



We start at 6-ish and lately we've been finishing about 8:15 given the earlier sunsets. Joining us?


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> Joining us?



probably not. kids start school this week so it is crazy around the house. if by some miracle i can get away i might join up for an hour or so.  With the ride home taking 60+ minutes i'm not hopeful.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> how long do you guys usually ride on a weeknight?





Greg said:


> We start at 6-ish and lately we've been finishing about 8:15 given the earlier sunsets. Joining us?



Right, but it depends on the loop and the riders.  I finished just before 7:30 tonight after starting at 6ish.  Doing the standard loop I expect to use up all of the remaining daylight starting at 6 this time of year..


----------



## Greg (Aug 26, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> probably not. kids start school this week so it is crazy around the house. if by some miracle i can get away i might join up for an hour or so.  With the ride home taking 60+ minutes i'm not hopeful.



Not really possible to meet up midway considering the proposed route. If you definitely plan on coming, let us know though and maybe we can rework the itinerary. I'm willing to hang closer to Lamson corner if I know you'll be there.


----------



## Greg (Aug 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Right, but it depends on the loop and the riders.  I finished just before 7:30 tonight after starting at 6ish



Wow. You guys must've been flying.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> Wow. You guys must've been flying.



We set a decent pace, but didn't really cover a ton of ground, no real climbing either.  We actually had several extended BS sessions too.


----------



## Greg (Aug 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> We set a decent pace, but didn't really cover a ton of ground, no real climbing either.  We actually had several extended BS sessions too.



Nice. Hope you weren't talking too much crap about me... :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nice. Hope you weren't talking too much crap about me... :razz:



Not too much, but Jeff still couldn't believe that you chickened out on the Tim endo rock. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Aug 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Not too much, but Jeff still couldn't believe that you chickened out on the Tim endo rock. :lol:



I plan to wheelie drop it next time. Hopefully, I'll have more success than you did on your credit card drop tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> I plan to wheelie drop it next time. Hopefully, I'll have more success than you did on your credit card drop tonight.



Don't bust my balls, Jeff was the one ragging on you.  I was the one defending you!  See if I do that again... :roll:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 26, 2008)

I shouldn't talk until I do the B street rock:roll:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 27, 2008)

I am out on this ride. I am hurting pretty good from the rib-shot last night. Going to take it easy the rest of the week with hopes of doing the Labor day ride.


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I am out on this ride. I am hurting pretty good from the rib-shot last night. Going to take it easy the rest of the week with hopes of doing the Labor day ride.


Advil + Tylenol.  Helped my rib pain.

Sorry to hear you're hurting so badly.  Take it easy!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 27, 2008)

severine said:


> Advil + Tylenol.  Helped my rib pain.
> 
> Sorry to hear you're hurting so badly.  Take it easy!



Thanks, I think I am in the same boat as you except mine are the bottom ones right next to my arm. Had to sleep on my back last night and when I cough or sneeze it feels as if Tim is giving me a judo kick to the side.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear that man.  I didn't know it was that bad while we were out there.  Rest up and get better, don't push yourself.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 27, 2008)

Like I said riding, it hurt just a little, actually it was more of a discomfort. But like any injury, the day after is when you usually feel the pain


----------



## Greg (Aug 27, 2008)

Bummer, Jeff. feel better soon. Tough summer for rib injuries.


----------



## Greg (Aug 27, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> probably not. kids start school this week so it is crazy around the house. if by some miracle i can get away i might join up for an hour or so.  With the ride home taking 60+ minutes i'm not hopeful.



So....can you pull it off?


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> So....can you pull it off?



no, as of now.  not going to push too hard either.    i probably just go local thursday night  in shelton or trumbull to get some miles in.

but i am locked in for this weekend up your way.  might even try to make the 7:00 AM leg.


----------



## Greg (Aug 27, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> no, as of now.  not going to push too hard either.    i probably just go local thursday night  in shelton or trumbull to get some miles in.
> 
> but i am locked in for this weekend up your way.  might even try to make the 7:00 AM leg.



Sweet. See you Monday then.

So, north loop it is. Me and Brian. Anyone else?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 27, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Like I said riding, it hurt just a little, actually it was more of a discomfort. But like any injury, the day after is when you usually feel the pain



Sack up and go ride you sissy :-D


----------



## bvibert (Aug 27, 2008)

Too bad you can't make it up Gary.

Looks like it's just Greg and I for this one.  A relatively fast paced standard loop, with a little exploring near Cornwall sounds good to me..


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 27, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Sack up and go ride you sissy :-D



You never know, I might make it. Going to go home and ice up my side and pop some more drugs and see what happens.


----------



## Greg (Aug 27, 2008)

bvibert said:


> A relatively fast paced standard loop



"Relatively?" Let's aim for the pace we had in the dark that one night with Jeff and Chris, but for the whole ride... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> "Relatively?" Let's aim for the pace we had in the dark that one night with Jeff and Chris, but for the whole ride... :lol:



I said relatively because I know I can't keep that pace up the whole ride, but it is a good goal.


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> You never know, I might make it. Going to go home and ice up my side and pop some more drugs and see what happens.


If it's bruised ribs, use heat.  That's what the doc in the ER told me to do.  Explains why the ice didn't help any...


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 27, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I said relatively because I know I can't keep that pace up the whole ride, but it is a good goal.



Watch it Greg, I think he is sand bagging:flame:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 27, 2008)

severine said:


> If it's bruised ribs, use heat.  That's what the doc in the ER told me to do.  Explains why the ice didn't help any...



Heat? gonna have to lay on my stove then


----------



## bvibert (Aug 27, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Watch it Greg, I think he is sand bagging:flame:



The only sand bag I need is for my front tire the next time I attempt a wheelie drop. 8)


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Heat? gonna have to lay on my stove then


You don't have a heat pad?  Or an ice pack that can also be microwaved?  I have at least 2 ice packs like that, plus one of those sacks with rice and herbs in it for just that purpose.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, get a sack of rice.... :roll: :lol:


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, get a sack of rice.... :roll: :lol:


You're such a child. :smash:


----------



## Greg (Aug 27, 2008)

Brain - turns out I have a meeting with my younger daughter's new preschool teacher tomorrow at 5 pm. I plan to go to that ready to ride so if it's quick, I might be there well before 6 pm. Or I might be well after 6 pm. I'll try to call your cell, but if I'm not there by 6:20, just roll without me.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> Brain - turns out I have a meeting with my younger daughter's new preschool teacher tomorrow at 5 pm. I plan to go to that ready to ride so if it's quick, I might be there well before 6 pm. Or I might be well after 6 pm. I'll try to call your cell, but if I'm not there by 6:20, just roll without me.



Ok, let me know.  I'm gonna go into work with my bike loaded so I can roll right from there.  Depending on what time I get in and what else is going on I should be able to make it there earlier than 6 if necessary.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm going to aim on being there between 5:30 and 6:00 tonight.  I'll push more for 5:30ish if you think you're going to be early.


----------



## Greg (Aug 28, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm going to aim on being there between 5:30 and 6:00 tonight.  I'll push more for 5:30ish if you think you're going to be early.



That's the crux. I have no idea if I'll be early or late since I don't know how long this thing will run. I'll try to call you when I know. That's the best I can do.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> That's the crux. I have no idea if I'll be early or late since I don't know how long this thing will run. I'll try to call you when I know. That's the best I can do.



That's fine, just let me know when you know.  I'm leaving work at around 5 either way.


----------

